# Backfiring issue



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2018)

Good evening..i have a golf 2 jumbo and ive been experiencing a problem for a while now and its getting worse..the other day i was driving and as soon as i planted it the car shuddered and backfiring out the exhaist amd the carb..now when i drive at normal speed it drives okay..when i plant it it does the same and backfires..when i idol and rev it once or twice it backfires..this morning it idoled very rough and unevem to the point where the rev counter jumped from 1000 revs to 2000 and back and forth..car did not want to pull away at all and backfired and then stalls..checked the coil,plugs,wires,carb and litterally everything else i could check and it all iss fine..need help??


----------

